
When Erlang befriend Python - nsharma9
https://medium.com/@nsharma9/when-erlang-befriend-python-fa3d9f554348
======
videonoob
I build few tools in Erlang few years back. The only thing hard during that
period was there was little help as the Erlang community was not that great. I
moved onto Elixir later on. Erlang is really an underrated language and
hopefully integrations like these will help build a larger Erlang community.

